# Blue Oyster Cult



## ScW Sparky (Jul 2, 2009)

I haven't really listened to them too much but I'm about to start right.... now. Of course I've heard their singles and whatnot but I haven't really delved too deep into their shit. Any album recommendations?


----------



## Boneman (Jul 2, 2009)

Dont fear the reaper,,,,the best of Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 2, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Dont fear the reaper,,,,the best of Blue Oyster Cult


Couldn't agree more. We need more cowbell!!! 
[youtube]xagO5maUmX4[/youtube]


----------



## v12xjs (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't Fear The Reaper is on Agents of Fortune. It's a good album to start with. Great track too


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 2, 2009)

Do you guys see a video that I posted? All I see is a big space but I know I posted it correctly....


----------



## v12xjs (Jul 2, 2009)

What video?


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 2, 2009)

There we go. For some reason the first video I posted wouldn't show up...


----------



## v12xjs (Jul 2, 2009)

Impressive link. Ta.
Just wish it would have finished 
My stuff is in storage now so I don't have the album or a turntable to put it on 
Gonna surf & find that mofo before the night is out tho


----------



## Defcon9 (Jul 2, 2009)

Love don't fear the reaper. First heard it in Dazed and Confused. I loved it ever since that moment. Was so happy it was in Rock Band 2. Yes I'm a big kid, lol.


----------



## Boneman (Jul 3, 2009)

v12xjs said:


> Don't Fear The Reaper is on Agents of Fortune. It's a good album to start with. Great track too


*The album I mentioned is a "best of" album made later on. It wasnt the original track that included dont fear the reaper.*


----------



## TheHighClub (Jul 3, 2009)

Dont fear the Reefer


----------

